# Vänern und Svanefjorden bei Köpmannebro



## Shadrap (30. April 2006)

Moin zusammen,

dieses Jahr war ich etwas spät dran mit dem Buchen, aber gefunden habe ich doch noch ein nettes Plätzchen in Schweden.

Es geht Ende Mai in die Nähe von Köpmannebro. Angeln werde ich hauptsächlich im Svanefjorden (eigentlich ein Teil des Vänern) und im Vänern selbst. Im Netz findet sich zwar so einiges an Infos über den Vänern und auch über den Svanefjorden, z.B. auf der HP der Anglerpension Ransberg, aber vielleicht kann ja jemand von Euch aus eigener Erfahrung berichten.

Interessant wären für mich u.a. erfolgversprechende Spots im Vänern, die von Köpmannebrbro auch mit einem kleinen Boot erreichbar sind und auch Tips für Gewässer in der näheren Umgebung.


----------



## Shadrap (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vänern und Svanefjorden bei Köpmannebro*

Schade, da kommt wohl keine Antwort mehr, scheinbar war von Euch noch keiner in der Gegend.

Macht aber nichts, ich war ja jetzt vor Ort und möchte mal kurz berichten, wie´s so war. Insgesamt hätte es trotz zeitweiliger Beißflauten ein rundum gelungener Angelurlaub sein können, wenn … tja wenn da nicht diese Sache passiert wäre. Aber dazu später mehr.

Angekommen bin ich am 27. Mai bei strahlendem Sonnenschein aber doch recht kühlen Temperaturen um die 15 °C. Das Auto war gepackt mit allem, was man für einen Angelurlaub so braucht. Neben Ruten, Rollen, Kunstködern und sonstigem Zubehör hatte ich auch meinen 4-PS-Viertakter von Yamaha wieder dabei, den ich mir vor fünf Jahren extra für meine Schwedenurlaube mal zugelegt hatte. Weil man ja nie weiß, was kommt, hatte ich auch viel überflüssiges Zeugs mitgenommen, aber das ist bei mir immer so und die Ladefläche war dementsprechend voll.

Das Turistbyrå in Mellerud hatte am Samstag geschlossen und deshalb fuhr ich zuerst nach Upperud, um hier







im Handverkshuset eine Angelkarte zu kaufen. Die Preise sind für das große Gebiet sehr moderat: Tageskarte 40 kr, Monat 100 kr, Jahr 200 kr. Man bekommt außerdem eine Info in deutscher Sprache incl. Gewässerkarte.

Die nette Dame, die mir meine Fiskekort verkaufte, konnte zwar kein Deutsch, aber dafür klappte aber die Verständigung auf Englisch ganz gut und sie verabschiedete mich mit einem "good hunting". Das fand ich schonmal sehr positiv.

Weiter ging es dann nach Köpmannebro. Dort konnte ich dann von der Brücke aus einen ersten Blick auf den Svanefjorden werfen:






Gewohnt habe ich ein paar hundert Meter oberhalb der Brücke in diesem Häuschen:






Nach dem Auspacken konnte ich es kaum erwarten, mit dem Boot die nähere Umgebung zu erkunden und natürlich zu angeln. Die Ausbeute war aber bescheiden: ein Hecht von etwa 70 cm und zwei wesentlich kleinere waren an diesem Tag alles. Aber immerhin, der Anfang war gemacht.

Am nächsten Vormittag (Sonntag, 28. Mai) fuhr ich mit dem Auto nach Haverud, um mir dort das berühmte Aquädukt anzusehen und ein paar Fotos zu machen:






Am Nachmittag ging es dann wieder mit dem Boot raus. Es tat sich aber so gut wie nix. Ein kleiner Barsch, der vor einem Schilfgürtel auf einen Spinner biß, war erstmal der einzige Fisch. Nach zwei Stunden Leerlauf nahm beim Schleppen ein etwas größerer Aborre von 32 cm den Wobbler:






Dann war aber wieder Schluß und am Abend wurde es lausig kalt. Gegen 22:00 Uhr bekam ich auf einen tieflaufenden Rapala Husky Jerk einen hammerharten Biß. Es war ein Esox von 105 cm, den ich nach etwa 15 Minuten Drill keschern konnte. Nicht schlecht, dachte ich, schon am zweiten Tag die Metermarke geknackt. Schnell noch den Fisch gewogen (er hatte für seine Länge nur bescheidene 6,9 kg) und wieder zurückgesetzt. Ein Fangfoto gibt es leider nicht, das ist bei solchen Fischen immer etwas schwierig, wenn man allein unterwegs ist. Das Erlebnis, einen Kapitalen wieder putzmunter in denn Tiefen des Sees verschwinden zu sehen, ist aber auch was Schönes, finde ich.

Der nächste Tag war nicht so erfolgreich. Bis auf ein paar kleinere Fische keine nennenswerten Fänge. Es war aber lange hell und ich blieb bis nach 23:00 Uhr auf dem Wasser.

Der Dienstag brachte dann den absoluten Tiefpunkt. Nachdem ich morgens das Kaffeewasser aufgesetzt hatte, schaute ich aus dem Fenster Richtung Bootssteg und mich traf fast der Schlag: das Boot war anders vertäut als sonst und ich starrte fassungslos auf den leeren Heckspiegel. Ich weiß nicht wie lange es gedauert hat, bis mir klar wurde, daß der Außenborder definitiv geklaut worden war und daß sich da auch garantiert keiner einen dummen Scherz erlaubt hatte. Dann kam gleich der nächste Schock: ich hatte abends meine beiden Kunstköderboxen im Boot gelassen mit so ziemlich allem, was ich an Wobblern, Gummi- und Blechködern so hatte und das waren nicht wenige. In diesem Moment war für mich der Urlaub zu Ende. Als ich mich wieder bewegen konnte, rannte ich, obwohl jetzt sowieso alles zu spät war, zum Boot um mir die Katastrophe aus der Nähe anzusehen. Aber "Glück" gehabt, es fehlte nur der Motor. Alles andere wie externer Tank, Echolotgeber samt Stange und auch meine Köderboxen waren noch da.

Der Vermieter, dem ich dann sofort bescheid sagte, war genauso geschockt wie ich, aber einigermaßen erleichtert, daß sein Motor noch da war. Der 25-PS Mercury war den Dieben wohl zu schwer gewesen. Wir riefen dann bei der Polizei an, die nicht vorbeikam, sondern die Anzeige telefonisch aufnahm. Wenigstens hatte ich meine Papiere dabei und konnte die Motornr. durchgeben.

Die Vermieter waren so nett, mir einen fast neuen 4-PS Mercury auszuleihen und wollten auch kein Geld dafür. So war ich dann wieder mobil, aber die Stimmung war erstmal auf dem Nullpunkt und die Fangergebnisse waren dementsprechend schlecht.

Der Ärger verflog dann aber doch relativ schnell, aber die die Fische wollten an den folgenden Tagen nicht so recht beißen. Es war immer noch recht kalt, aber meist sonnig, zwischendurch regnete es aber auch mal. Mit dem Auto machte ich ein paar Ausflüge, u. a. zum Hafen Sunnanå am Vänern und zur Snäcke-Schleuse, die den Östebosjön mit dem See Animmen verbindet und mit dem Boot war ich auch mehrmals auf dem Vänern, der von Köpmannebro aus schnell zu erreichen ist. Ich bin aber immer schön in den Schären geblieben und nicht weiter rausgefahren. Der Respekt vor dem riesigen See war einfach zu groß. Auch wenn er meistens eher ruhig dalag, konnte ich mir lebhaft vorstellen, daß sich das bei stärkerem Wind sehr schnell ändern würde. Der größte Fisch war bis zum Pfingstwochenende ein 75er Hecht.

Das Wetter wurde jetzt betändiger und wärmer und die Fänge wurden auch besser. Am Samstag fing ich einen Hecht von 80 cm und 4kg und auch die Barsche wurden aktiver, es waren aber keine großen dabei. Am Pfingstsonntag waren zwei Barsche von 32 und 34 cm die schönsten Fische.


Der Pfingstmontag brachte dann zuerst einen Hecht von 71 cm und knapp 3 kg, der den Wobbler regelrecht verschluckt hatte. Also nahm ich ihn mit und stellte später fest, daß auch ein Hechtfilet ganz gut schmeckt. Später habe ich noch einen Esox von genau einem Meter und 6,2 kg erwischt und abends gab es noch vier Barsche, alle zwischen 30 und 32 cm. Ein guter Tag also.

Die nächsten Tage waren ähnlich gut, aber es war kein Meterhecht mehr dabei, es reichte nur noch für einen 84er. Am Donnerstag (08. Juni) gab es aber noch ein Highlight. Auf einen Rapala Taildancer fing ich meinen bisher größten Barsch:






Ein schlanker Fisch mit 42 cm Länge und einem knappen Kilo Gewicht. Für mich der schönste Fang in diesem Urlaub.

Der Freitag brachte dann bis auf einen 79-cm-Hecht nichts besonderes mehr und am Samstag ging es dann wieder nach Hause. Fazit: bis auf den Ärger über den geklauten Motor ein schöner Angelurlaub. Der Svanefjorden und die angrenzenden Gewässer sind ein super Angelrevier. Die Beißflauten schiebe ich mal auf das anfangs sehr kühle und teilweise unbeständige Wetter, vielleicht war das auch der Grund dafür, daß mir kein Zander an den Haken ging.

Zum Schluß noch eine abendliche Impression vom Hjärterudssundet, einem Nebengewässer des Svanefjorden:


----------



## Timmy (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vänern und Svanefjorden bei Köpmannebro*

Danke für den Bericht und die Bilder!
Gut, daß Du den Ärger über den geklauten Motor so schnell weggesteckt hast. Scheint in Schweden immer schlimmer zu werden was Motorendiebstahl angeht:v 

Gratuliere zu den Meterhechten!#6


----------



## The Ghost (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vänern und Svanefjorden bei Köpmannebro*

Toller Bericht, untermalt mit schönen Fotos! #6 #6 #6 
Das mit dem Motorendiebstahl ist wohl der absolute Tiefpunkt. Gut dass du dir dann ned den ganzen restlichen Urlaub damit vermiesen hast lassen!


mfg The Ghost#h


----------



## Shadrap (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vänern und Svanefjorden bei Köpmannebro*

Tja, die Sache mit dem Diebstahl war schon ärgerlich, aber eben nicht mehr zu ändern. Das war auch das erste Mal, daß mir in Schweden was geklaut worden ist

Inzwischen denke ich schon wieder über eine Neuanschaffung nach und ob es denn wieder ein Yamaha werden soll, eigentlich war ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.

Ich hatte den Motor zwar mit einem Vorhängeschloß gesichert, mir war aber schon klar, daß das kein wirklicher Schutz ist. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand eine bessere Lösung, ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Der Troll (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vänern und Svanefjorden bei Köpmannebro*

Sehr schön geschriebener Bericht mit tollen Fotos. #6  Ich kenne die Ecke nur vom durchfahren und habe des öfteren gedacht das man dort bestimmt seinen Fisch fangen kann.
Tja zum Motorklau fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Ist es nicht schlimm das es jetzt auch da in Schweden immer schlimmer wird. Schade, was war das immer schön das man keine Angst um seine Sachen haben musste. #d :c #d 

Ich werde wohl nicht mehr alles im Boot liegen lassen können, echt eine Schande.


----------



## Margaux (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vänern und Svanefjorden bei Köpmannebro*

Hallo,

ich bin neu im Board und habe mich eben im entsprechenden Forum vorgestelllt. 

Vielen Dank für den Bericht und die schönen Fotos. Ich bin Schwedenfahrer und kenne diese Region etwas, sehr schön dort. Wirklich ein Jammer mit dem Motorendiebstahl!! Die Schweden - gerade in den ländlichen Gebieten - sind über die zunehmende Kriminalität sehr irritiert, vor 15 Jahren haben die nicht mal ihre Häuser abgeschlossen. Letztes Jahr wurde in einer einsamen Gegend in Mittelschweden nahe der norwegischen Grenze eine Einbruchgang aus Osteuropa dingfest gemacht. Die hatten eine genaue Karte von dem Gebiet, auf der manche Häuser markiert waren und manche wiederum nicht. Die Polizei hat später ermittelt, daß in den Häusern mit Markierung keine Hunde lebten! D.h., die sind sehr gut informiert und wissen auch, wo Häuser an Touristen vermietet werden. Hängt dann ein Motor an Leihboot ist es eine leichte Beute. Leider müssen wir also auch in Schweden mittlerweile besser aufpassen, wobei es allerdings lange nicht so schlimm ist wie anderswo.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Shadrap (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vänern und Svanefjorden bei Köpmannebro*

Vielen Dank für die positiven Reaktionen auf den Bericht.

@Margaux

Stimmt, was Du schreibst.
Meine Vermieter wohnten gleich nebenan und waren auch sehr erschrocken über die Sache, weil bei ihnen die Türen auch nachts nicht abgeschlossen waren (bisher jedenfalls). Sie haben sich mal ein bißchen umgehört und erzählten dann auch von Diebesbanden aus Osteuropa, die dort wohl vermehrt ihr Unwesen treiben. Neben dem materiellen Verlust bleibt bei mir auch das "ungute" Gefühl, regelrecht ausgespäht und dann gezielt beklaut worden zu sein. Trotzdem bleibe ich Schwedenfan und freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour dorthin.


----------



## Margaux (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vänern und Svanefjorden bei Köpmannebro*

@Shadrap

Trotzdem bleibe ich Schwedenfan und freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour dorthin.[/quote]

Hej Shadrap,

das ist genau richtig. Wir lassen uns das schöne Schweden nicht verderben. Außerdem ist es ja dort im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Ländern wirklich immer noch recht harmlos. Ich bin in knapp vier Wochen wieder dort und freue mich schon sehr.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## karolska (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vänern und Svanefjorden bei Köpmannebro*

Hallo! Dieses Haus am Svanfjorden würde mich interesieren
Ich suche etwas für Frühling 2009.
Wo hast du es gebucht?
Danke 
Grüsse.


----------



## Shadrap (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vänern und Svanefjorden bei Köpmannebro*

@karolska

Das Haus ist hier zu finden:

http://www.dalsland.com/templates/iframe____18107.aspx

Es liegt nahe an der Brücke. Der Rijksvägen 45 überquert hier den Svanefjorden und man wohnt nicht gerade in totaler Abgeschiedenheit. Weitere Infos gerne per PN.


----------



## karolska (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vänern und Svanefjorden bei Köpmannebro*

Danke.
Frohes neues Jahr!!!


----------

